# 1882 Heinz Ketchup / Roped bottle



## Dove (Jul 26, 2007)

Other people trash are pther peoples treasures


----------



## Dove (Jul 26, 2007)

*RE: 1882 Heinz Ketchup*

another picture


----------



## Dove (Jul 26, 2007)

*RE: 1882 Heinz Ketchup*

Pat'd June 9 1893


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jul 26, 2007)

*RE: 1882 Heinz Ketchup*

Your food bottles date approximately 1910-15. There are both ABM and mold blown, finish lip bottles in your pics.


----------



## LC (Jul 26, 2007)

*RE: 1882 Heinz Ketchup*

First Heinz I have seen embossed in this fashion. Thanks for posting it !

 Cap, didn't you say you had one that was shaped round with a long neck with embossed braids running down the sides of it in four places ? If so, if you can, post a picture of it, I would like to see if it is like the one I tried to buy off a young fellow years ago. He would not sell it to me because he said to me that being I wanted it, it had to be a really expensive bottle. Kids,,,,,,,,,,, GO FIGURE !!


----------



## capsoda (Jul 26, 2007)

*RE: 1882 Heinz Ketchup*

Here ya go LC. It is called the Heinz Baseball because of the lacing. This is one of the few Heinz bottles that is worth more that a few bucks without a label.


----------



## LC (Jul 26, 2007)

*RE: 1882 Heinz Ketchup*

I never thought it was worth a lot at all being it was a condiment bottle, but really liked the shape and design. What do these go for as a rule Warren? Or as Rich would say, *WHAT'S IT WORTH* !!


----------



## capsoda (Jul 26, 2007)

*RE: 1882 Heinz Ketchup*



> $25-$30 for the rope edges on anyday.


 
 and $45 to $50 on a good day. I dug three and got $50 bucks a piece for them.


----------



## LC (Jul 27, 2007)

*RE: 1882 Heinz Ketchup*

Well then, as I had expected back in the early 70s, this bottle was worth very little. I remember offering *that little brat* ten bucks for it, and like I said, he gave me a look like I was trying to put it to him. His older Brother and I were in the same class in school. It seemd to me like the bottle he had was more round where the logo was embossed and the neck more slender, but that was a long time ago, and it was most likely like the one you have. Thanks for posting it for me Warren. I still think it is a great looking bottle, but fifty bucks today, I think I will just remember the one I saw years ago...................


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 27, 2007)

*RE: 1882 Heinz Ketchup*

We dig tons of Heinz Botles around here but I've never seen that one.


----------



## LC (Jul 27, 2007)

*RE: 1882 Heinz Ketchup*

The one Warren posted is only the second one I have seen other the the one I saw years ago.


----------



## Dove (Jul 30, 2007)

*RE: 1882 Heinz Ketchup Braided bottle*

I have three of these. Some seem older.


----------

